# Extra Protection



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

I have a M Edge cover. My Kindle goes with me everywhere. I carry a large Targus zippered tote bag that holds my camera, GPS Navigator, Video IPod and my Kindle.

For extra protection I put the Kindle in a one gallon size Hefty One Zip. If you are on the beach you can even read throug the bag. The plastic bag does add glare. I don't go the beach so I don't read through the bag. I just use it as protection carrying it in the tote bag.

Here's some pictures.


----------



## Robster (Dec 4, 2008)

That's a good idea.  

I like to read by my pool, but with two kids, that can get a little scary when the splashing starts.  
I used a gallon sized ziplock and it worked great!  My only concern was how hot it got in the bag, then again I could have sat in the shade.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I have one of those water proof bags on my wish list for this next summer for poolside and boat reading!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> I have one of those water proof bags on my wish list for this next summer for poolside and boat reading!


I also bought this (based on Angela's recommendation) for bathtub reading. It works great!! No worries of any water getting in there!


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Angela said:


> I have one of those water proof bags on my wish list for this next summer for poolside and boat reading!


This is a good product if you are going to be by water, sand etc...Good price too.

My Hefty bag just happened to be handy and my Kindle has a cover and then the whole thing goes in my zippered Targus bag.


----------



## Florida Kev (Oct 28, 2008)

I've been using the hefty bags.  But, the surface gets scratched making them harder to read through over time. So have to change them out. In addition to the primary purpose of protecting Kindle's, Hefty bags are great for food storage. 

How does the surface of the yellow Kwik Tec's hold up?


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Ethan could you post a link so I can get that with one klik?


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm looking into getting one of these waterproof bags....I always read by the pool and I can't imagine changing that due to having a Kindle. So, in all of your wise accessory knowledge Kindleboard members, which waterproof bag is best. I imagine glare being the biggest issue....


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Florida Kev said:


> I've been using the hefty bags. But, the surface gets scratched making them harder to read through over time. So have to change them out. In addition to the primary purpose of protecting Kindle's, Hefty bags are great for food storage.
> 
> How does the surface of the yellow Kwik Tec's hold up?












Since the M-Edge doesn't completely cover my Kindle I use the Hefty bag for extra protection in my Targus tote bag. I'm never near water with my Kindle. If I were I would invest in a waterproof bag as the Hefty is a freezer bag and not waterproof.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

I have been using the Zip-Loc double zip bags for the bathtub, but I'm having a problem with them getting wrinkly and scratched, too.  I'm thinking about one of those nice waterproof bags, do they get wrinkly?  Bath-time reading is VERY important to me, especially in the winter when its the only way I can get properly warm before bed.  

Katiekat

Woo hoo for me 100 posts!  This is something I've NEVER done before!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ethan said:


> I've had great success with my Boy's Life Diving Bell (shipping fees were killer and some assembly required). It can be a little cumbersome in the bathtub, but the Kindle is fully protected:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! Love it, Ethan!

[ img width=400]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/af/Diving_bell.jpg[/img ]

To make an image smaller, put the term width=### in the first img tag, as shown above.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!   

You can practice on your own post (everyone knows they can modify their own posts at any time, right?)

Or you can ask one of the mods to resize it. I would have but this isn't one of my boards.  

Betsy


----------



## Florida Kev (Oct 28, 2008)

Re the hefty zip up bags..  Agree, they are not 100% waterproof and would not try reading underwater with them.  They work fine for tub reading to protect against a occasional splash and something we have around the house anyway.


----------

